# Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo (because "fish tacos" is already taken)



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 19, 2014)

*Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo (because "fish tacos" is already taken)*

So, the hubby and I have heard a lot of fuss over the past few years about fish tacos and our reaction has always been, "Dude, that just sounds wrong." We just couldn't wrap our heads around the idea. However, not wanting to be closed minded foodies we decided to give them a try. 

I approached this recipe like I have so many others. I looked up some general descriptions of what a fish taco should be and then just made things up as I shopped for the ingredients (I'm really not good at following recipes). The biggest difference between these and other fish tacos I've seen is the absence of cabbage in them. No matter how much I imagined fish and cabbage together I just couldn't get it to sound good. Please don't hold this against my poor tacos, they were still really good and would be heartbroken, I'm sure, if their lack of cabbage turned you against them. They really do just want to be loved and, um, eaten.  

So, now that I've fulfilled the obligations of my heritage (love you Dad), I'll get on with the recipe. 

Broiled Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo (because "Fish Tacos" is taken)
Makes 6

Ingredients

3 cod filets, about 8 to 10 inches long each
3 tblsp lime juice
ground coriander, about 3/4 tsp
granulated garlic, about 3/4 tsp
thinly sliced cucumber
red leaf lettuce leaves
thinly sliced avocado
6 soft, corn tortillas

For the Spicey Mayo

1/4 cup mayo
2 tsp lime juice
2 tsp sriracha
1/4 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp granulated garlic

Directions

At least an hour before you are going to cook the fish mix up the spicey mayo and store in the fridge.  

Lightly oil the dish you will broil the fish in. Place the cod filets on the pan. Sprinkle each filet with a third of the lime juice, coriander, and granulated garlic. Place pan on rack closest to the broiler keeping it at least six inches from the heating element. Broil until fish is done,  about fifteen minutes. Remove from oven and set aside. 

Place the six tortillas on a cookie sheet. Place under broiler for about three minutes,  flip them and broil about three more minutes. Remove from oven/broiler.

To assemble the tacos,  cut each cod filet in half. Put a small amount of the spicey mayo on each tortilla. Place a lettuce leaf about half the size of the tortilla on each one. Place one half of a cod filet on each tortilla. Add a couple slices of cucumber and avocado. Flod in half and enjoy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds delicious!  And I don't like cabbage with fish, either. I don't actually like cabbage at all, but especially not with delicate fish. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2014)

This does sound good, PAG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds good PAG, but just once...throw some coleslaw on a fish taco...actually, I like peach - chipotle salsa with shredded cabbage and green onion.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2014)

Good for you PAG !! Yours sound delish, although I'd really really miss the finely shaved cabbage and fresh cilantro leaves.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2014)

That sounds just too good.  Nice job.  And yeh, as far as following recipes to the letter, I'm challenged too.  I wing just about everything.

For everyone seeing this post, I hereby proclaim that my eldest child is zanier than me.  My food doesn't have feelings, or wants.  I knows that I am its master and that it's going to get eaten, if it's possible that it knows anything. (Love ya P.A.G.)

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 22, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Good for you PAG !! Yours sound delish, although I'd really really miss the finely shaved cabbage and fresh cilantro leaves.



You are welcome to add cabbage to yours, either with or in place of the lettuce. Fresh cilantro would definitely have been good but I didn't think of it while shopping for the ingredients.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds mighty good!
I wonder......a small amount of shredded cabbage, sauteed with a little onion....hmmmm!
Gonna try it soon!
Thanks!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 22, 2014)

May I offer a name for this concoction? something a little more succinct than Broiled Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo?

Corn Cod wraps! 

 Sounds wonderful.  I too have a hard time thinking of fish tacos.  My family is not real big on fish to begin with but they may go for this one.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 24, 2014)

jabbur said:


> May I offer a name for this concoction? something a little more succinct than Broiled Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo?
> 
> Corn Cod wraps!
> 
> Sounds wonderful.  I too have a hard time thinking of fish tacos.  My family is not real big on fish to begin with but they may go for this one.



Corn Cod Wraps would work and is definitely more succinct.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 24, 2014)

Drool!! What a great-looking recipe.

I want share with you a condiment I borrowed from a small vegetarian restaurant in, of all places, Boone, North Carolina.  We make our fish tacos using a fairly simple recipe but the condiment sauce really makes it.  We mix up just 4 ingredients: plain yogurt (Greek preferred) a sweetener, (sugar, stevia, etc) fresh chopped Cilantro, and a small amount of taco sauce.  What it does for our fish tacos is mind-blowing.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 24, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Drool!! What a great-looking recipe.
> 
> I want share with you a condiment I borrowed from a small vegetarian restaurant in, of all places, Boone, North Carolina.  We make our fish tacos using a fairly simple recipe but the condiment sauce really makes it.  We mix up just 4 ingredients: plain yogurt (Greek preferred) a sweetener, (sugar, stevia, etc) fresh chopped Cilantro, and a small amount of taco sauce.  What it does for our fish tacos is mind-blowing.



That does sound good. Thanks, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 24, 2014)

PAG, that sounds really good.  I know what you mean, years ago when fish tacos first started becoming popular here in CA, my first thought was....no....  After I tried one, they quickly became one of my faves.  And they are rarely the same twice, depending on what I have on hand.  Thank you for sharing your well thought out recipe.  It does sound good. 

chicklitmanfan, your sauce sounds good, too. I agree that it is the sauce that makes it, other than the fish, of course.  If I really have a craving for fish tacos and want to make a couple on the fly, Marie's Chipotle Ranch Dressing is awesome for a quickie sauce.  Made with buttermilk, no mayo.  

Marie’s Creamy Chipotle Ranch


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, Cheryl J.  Sounds like I could use chipotle dressing for a number of dishes too.

My favorite fish for tacos is mahi-mahi or tilapia.  Never tried cod but I do like a good meaty fish.  (the tilapia tends to crumble up but still grabs cooking flavors.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 25, 2014)

Another great, mild fish to try might be either pollock, or Boston Bluefish.  Moth are mild, firm, and meaty.

I wonder what shrimp, or abalone, prepared ceviche style, would taste like in a taco.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 25, 2014)

If you don't want to call them fish tacos what about cod hammocks. I like a little crunch in mine. You could try some pea shoots or carrots or radish or daikon.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 25, 2014)

Cod hammocks, lol. That is a great name. I have nothing against calling them fish tacos, I was just being a smart aleck with my title. I did tag them as fish tacos in the metas.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2014)

*Cod in Soft Corn Tortillas with Spicey Mayo (because "fish tacos" is already ...*



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Another great, mild fish to try might be either pollock, or Boston Bluefish.  Moth are mild, firm, and meaty.
> 
> I wonder what shrimp, or abalone, prepared ceviche style, would taste like in a taco.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Chief, shrimp tacos are wonderful.  We have them a lot in Mexico.  The shrimp are usually breaded and fried, the ceviche is saved for, well, ceviche.  But it would probably work fine in a taco shell.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll bet the fish would be great grilled with those spices too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> *Chief, shrimp tacos are wonderful.* We have them a lot in Mexico. The shrimp are usually breaded and fried, the ceviche is saved for, well, ceviche. But it would probably work fine in a taco shell.


 
+1!  You've gotta try shrimp tacos, Chief.  I first had them at BJ's Restaurant several years back and now I make them at home.  I love the shrimp grilled, with that 'snappy' texture, but I can imagine they are very good breaded and fried, too.  Yum!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So, now that I've fulfilled the obligations of my heritage (love you Dad), I'll get on with the recipe.




lol, you are definitely your father's daughter!

thanks for the recipe. my dw absolutely love fish tacos, so i will be giving this one a go soon.


----------

